# Grain For Mashing Advice



## Gout (28/8/03)

Looking at buying some grain on the weekend do any of these overlap and hence not worth buying, (trying to have stock to cover my brewing needs - lagers ales light and dark stout and some wheat beers, so most styles.

CaraPils 3-5EBC Hoepfner
Munich I 12 - 15 EBC Australian(Joe White) / German(Hoepfner)
Vienna 6-12EBC Hoepfner
Carafa Special I, 800-900EBC	Weyermann
CaraAroma 300-400EBC Weyermann
Cara Malt (crystal) 40-60 Joe White
Melanoidin ~40EBC Hoepfner
CaraAmber 60-80EBC Weyermann
Roast Malt 1200-1500EBC Joe White


I have already
Pils
Ale
Munich
CarraMunich 1
carraMunich 2
Choc
roasted Baley
wheat
flaked Barley


Any additional or anything i should leave out would be great help


----------



## Linz (28/8/03)

This response unashamedly ripped from the craftbrewers forum page. Mr Alan McKay responed, as follows,to Bens question above;


Wow, that's a hell of a selection with what you already have!

I won't buy chocolate anymore now that I have discovered Carafa Special I.
And I'd use Carafa Special III instead of roast malt, too.
I'm not familiar with CaraMunich1/2 or CaraAmber, but I'd be willing
to bet there are some very subtle differences there which you may
not need.

Munich and Vienna are very similar. Not overlapped, but very similar.
Munich is slightly darker/maltier. Very slightly (unless you are
talking Dark Munich)

> Also what kind of qty do people normally hold? Eg say 5Kg of pils grain, but
> I wouldn't need that much crystal. What type of ratio do you guess at?

This is really preference. I keep 10's of kgs of Pils, Munich/Vienna
and Dark Munich. All make great base malts. I keep lots of malted
wheat around as well since I like to make wheat beers. Carafa and 
Carafoam/Carapils relatively little of. Though I have lots now since
I got a good price on a whole sack (then sold off a fair bit to friends)
I do not make British beers so I keep no Crystal at all. I keep a bit
of Biscuit which is probably similar to CaraAroma but I'm not sure on that.

I really like oats in my beer and have been using rolled oats, and
recently picked up a sack of malted oats to try out. It is generally
used for head so overlaps carapils/carafoam and rolled oats. I have
not yet been brave enough to try a beer with a large percentage of
malted oats ;-) Would like to try malted rye, too.

Only other thing I can think of is maybe some rice hulls for doing
high-percentage wheat, and other sticky mashes.

BTW, all this assumes you like to brew a variety of beers. I just
came off a 3 or 4 year stint brewing essentially the same beer so
only really needed 2 or 3 malts. Like I said, it's all a matter
of personal preference.


----------



## Gout (29/8/03)

anyone able to help me with what Melanoidin ~40EBC Hoepfner is and what its good for?

I oredered in the end

CaraPils 3-5EBC 1Kg Hoepfner
Munich I 12 - 15 EBC 5Kg Australian(Joe White) / German
Vienna 6-12EBC 2Kg Hoepfner
Carafa Special I, 800-900EBC	1Kg Weyermann
CaraAroma 300-400EBC 1Kg Weyermann
Cara Malt (crystal) 40-60 1Kg Joe White
CaraAmber 60-80EBC 1Kg Weyermann
Roast Malt 1200-1500EBC 1Kg Joe White


but if needed i will pick up so extra's just need to get my grain crusher going


----------

